# Lake Carlton Loganville Georgia



## jmrcdr (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Lake Carlton in Loganville, Georgia?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 9, 2010)

It used to be called Possum Lake, but they couldn't sell too many high dollar lots on Lake Possum.

________________________________________________________________________
************************************************************************


Whoops, I'm getting my lakes mixed up.


Lake Lucerne used to be Possum Lake.

Leaving the original post as a learning experience.


----------



## godawgz7 (Jul 9, 2010)

*lake carlton*

it used to be a pay lake for catfishing


----------



## j_seph (Jul 9, 2010)

godawgz7 said:


> it used to be a pay lake for catfishing



A pretty darn good un too


----------



## jmrcdr (Jul 9, 2010)

*a*

Can I still pay to fish there?


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 9, 2010)

Last I heard it was closed.  If you find out different, can you post it?  I'd love to have somewhere to take the kids.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lake Carlton is five minutes from my house of what used to be Lake Carlton, the lake bed is now hunting land that some of my cousins hunt. If you google earth it, you can see food plots. It used to be an old lake that had some monster bass in it, then they drained it due to some kind of legal battle over the dam leaking, so they damed up a small corner of it for catfishing. Even the catfish part is now dried up. You can't fish it anymore, the other half of the lake that was seperated by a road belongs to the neighborhood I believe. It drains into a lake off Midway that belongs to another neighborhood, that is not supposed to be fished by anyone but the neighborhood, but try telling that to the cinco de mayo party I see going on down the side of Midway every evening. 20 years ago, I would tell ya to go have a ball as it was pretty good fishing then. But now all it is, is a distant memory.


----------



## paul02085 (Jul 10, 2010)

i remember fishing Carlton 35yrs ago.  Was a good sized lake (around 100 acres?) and had some big bass in it.  The old guy that owned it lived in a brick house on a point of the lake and had jon boats for rent.  Was shallow with lots of weeds growing up from the bottom.  I spent many a day and night fishing there and i hate that it is no longer there.  
The dam broke and the county wanted the guy to spend like a million bucks to repair it to their specs so he said to heck with it.  I also fished it alot when they made the small lake for monster cats.

I still go over there and fish the small lake on the other side of the road but all i ever catch is turtles.  I think i just do it for the memories .

Its sad the big lake isnt there anymore but thats life.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bob Marshall ran it when it changed to the catfish lake, he was a crazy old man. He also turned Twin Bridges around in the mid 90's when he was there before the guy run him off, also ran Twin Lakes in Winder, that man knew how to run a catfish operation. Wonder whatever happened to him, he was crazy.


----------



## paul02085 (Aug 17, 2010)

Steve78 said:


> Bob Marshall ran it when it changed to the catfish lake, he was a crazy old man. He also turned Twin Bridges around in the mid 90's when he was there before the guy run him off, also ran Twin Lakes in Winder, that man knew how to run a catfish operation. Wonder whatever happened to him, he was crazy.



I remember him.  He was in the Atlanta paper back then when Twin Bridges became (i think) the first monster catfish lake in the area.  I went there the night it opened and there were people every 3 feet around the entire lake.
I remember him at Lake Carlton too for awhile.  I dont know what ever happened to him though.


----------



## JRigs (Aug 17, 2010)

Steve78 said:


> Bob Marshall ran it when it changed to the catfish lake, he was a crazy old man. He also turned Twin Bridges around in the mid 90's when he was there before the guy run him off, also ran Twin Lakes in Winder, that man knew how to run a catfish operation. Wonder whatever happened to him, he was crazy.



I remember Bob Marshall.  My grandmother (Virginia Rigby) used to work with him at Twin Lakes and then Twin Bridges when I was a kid.

I spent many nights out there.  You're right though, he was kinda nuts.


----------



## MR.ED (Aug 17, 2010)

Bob's around and crazy as ever . He sure could stock and lake but it was hard for him to run or keep . He still has a fish truck and stocks lakes last I heard . JRigs Miss Virginia is your grandmother . She is a great person . I miss her .


----------



## JRigs (Aug 17, 2010)

MR.ED said:


> Bob's around and crazy as ever . He sure could stock and lake but it was hard for him to run or keep . He still has a fish truck and stocks lakes last I heard . JRigs Miss Virginia is your grandmother . She is a great person . I miss her .



Yep, she's my grandmother.  I miss her too.


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 17, 2010)

I remember Virginia, she was a good woman.


----------

